
Ask HN: How do you manage cloud infrastructure and services costs? - skewart
I&#x27;m curious how people here estimate and evaluate the costs of IaaS&#x2F;PaaS (e.g. AWS, Azure, Heroku) and third-party cloud services (e.g. Algolia, Loggly, Twilio, etc).<p>Does cost ever influence technical decisions around languages and stacks?<p>Do cloud infrastructure&#x2F;services costs ever influence product decisions (e.g. not moving forward with a feature because the computing costs would lead to terrible unit economics)?<p>Obviously, exact costs for infrastructure can be hard to predict.  How precise do you try to be before making a decision?  What process or tools do you use?
======
magacloud
Cost plays a part. There are plenty of factors involved in choosing right
provider/services. We have written a whitepaper covering IaaS cloud providers:
[http://www.actoncloud.com/#/cloud-freedom](http://www.actoncloud.com/#/cloud-
freedom) and for multi-cloud cost comparison, explore
[http://www.cloudureka.com/#!/search](http://www.cloudureka.com/#!/search)

Hope this helps.

